

Gabe Newell: next-gen game engines will be ten times harder [to write] - thisisnotmyname
http://www.pcgamer.com/2010/09/13/gabe-newell-next-gen-game-engines-will-be-ten-times-harder/

======
manvsmachine
The line that stood out to me most:

 _The amount of difference between a good programmer and a great programmer is
going to get wider, in terms of the amount of value that you can create._

